# The Rookie — Season 4 — *Spoilers*



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, the premier episode certainly required "the willing suspension of disbelief" at many points. That's all I'm gonna say about that. I will however dwell on the sudden departure of Officer Jackson West. First *spoiler* follows.

Despite what many of the online summaries say, at the end of the last season we did _not_ know Jackson had also been taken. That was left ambiguous, with someone not being able to find Jackson, which is why Nolan offered to take the bouquet to the bride. Then the new season immediately shows us a sudden end to the character, played by a stand-in. Too fast, but it might have happened in real life just that way, sad-to-say.

The actor who played Jackson West, Titus Makin, Jr., is being tight-lipped about exactly when and why he left the show. He had in the past expressed some qualms about playing a Black cop right now, but at his request the show had added relevant issues for his character to struggle with. Speculation is that it's possible Makin just wants to focus on his music instead of his acting now.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Well, the premier episode certainly required "the willing suspension of disbelief" at many points. That's all I'm gonna say about that. I will however dwell on the sudden departure of Officer Jackson West. First *spoiler* follows.
> 
> Despite what many of the online summaries say, at the end of the last season we did _not_ know Jackson had also been taken. That was left ambiguous, with someone not being able to find Jackson, which is why Nolan offered to take the bouquet to the bride. Then the new season immediately shows us a sudden end to the character, played by a stand-in. Too fast, but it might have happened in real life just that way, sad-to-say.
> 
> The actor who played Jackson West, Titus Makin, Jr., is being tight-lipped about exactly when and why he left the show. He had in the past expressed some qualms about playing a Black cop right now, but at his request the show had added relevant issues for his character to struggle with. Speculation is that it's possible Makin just wants to focus on his music instead of his acting now.


I also saw a tweet, but take it with a grain of salt, that he is accused of being a sexual predator. The showrunner said he quit in the summer, so they had no choice but to kill him off. He wasn't missing at the end of last season. They had some audio 'flashback' of Ofc. West 'is missing'. They used his stunt double to film the shot. I read that the video of the shooting was the first time that the actors saw it, making their response to it a little bit more real.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The show is just way out there now. Perhaps they will go in space in a future episode.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

EWiser said:


> The show is just way out there now. Perhaps they will go in space in a future episode.


With two ex-spaceship captains, they will be well qualified.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I also saw a tweet, but take it with a grain of salt,


Big grain of salt. If there is any truth to that tweet, it will take over the internetz. That hasn't happened (yet?). But his extreme silence does make one wonder what's going on.



Agatha Mystery said:


> He wasn't missing at the end of last season.


Right, and at the time they may have only been using the "Have you seen Jackson?" bit as a way to put Nolan in the last scene. They may or may not have been planning to have Jackson taken as well. But when he left between seasons, suddenly they had to go with that.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I really want to keep liking this show, but they task me.

The idea that street cops could fly into another country and rescue one of their own is just ridiculous. And on top of that, now we have a lawyer that owes the mob a favor for life.

Since Nolan is no longer a rookie, does the show's name still make sense? Even Valerie's Family/The Hogan Family and Roseanne/The Conners changed their names when it was no longer applicable.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I kept thinking Jackson wasn't really dead and would turn up sometime in the episode. I guess he did turn up, but only in a grave.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> Since Nolan is no longer a rookie, does the show's name still make sense? Even Valerie's Family/The Hogan Family and Roseanne/The Conners changed their names when it was no longer applicable.


Nolan will become a training officer. I know it doesn't make sense but they will probably justify it by saying he went through more stuff while being a rookie than any officer goes through their entire career and that he is qualified.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Proof that I'm not going crazy: Jackson West was kind of missing at the end of last season. Though as I said that may have just been a way to get Nolan into the last scene where he discovers Lopez has been abducted.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I want to keep watching this show but as others have said it is way out there as far as story lines.
The "Spoilers" in the title does mean we can talk about what happened with out worrying about some one haven't seeing it yet?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I want to keep watching this show but as others have said it is way out there as far as story lines.
> The "Spoilers" in the title does mean we can talk about what happened with out worrying about some one haven't seeing it yet?


Yes, spoilers are usually allowed up to and including whatever the current episode is. Spoilers is in the title so you don't have to manually spoil it in the comments. If it isn't in the title, then you must use spoiler tags. Also, if it is for future episodes at the time of posting, you should use spoiler tags anyway.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Donbadabon said:


> I really want to keep liking this show, but they task me.
> 
> The idea that street cops could fly into another country and rescue one of their own is just ridiculous. And on top of that, now we have a lawyer that owes the mob a favor for life.


Apparently "The Rookie", like many other shows, does a very special episode at the end of the season to put all characters at risk so they can easily get rid of problem actors over the summer. In the case of "Rookie", this turns out to have been very thoughtful.



Donbadabon said:


> Since Nolan is no longer a rookie, does the show's name still make sense? Even Valerie's Family/The Hogan Family and Roseanne/The Conners changed their names when it was no longer applicable.


On the other hand, "Veep" and "Madam Secretary" didn't change their names when they were no longer applicable. The show has a great title, they're not going to change it.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The show was on the bubble last year. An if the shows continue like this the bubble will pop.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The one scene I did enjoy was when they were on the helicopter and the guy said no more stops and all of them pulled their guns.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

What happened to Max?
We're all Max!


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> The one scene I did enjoy was when they were on the helicopter and the guy said no more stops and all of them pulled their guns.


As I said watching it, you shouldn't let people with guns onto your helicopter. (Not if you don't want to get hijacked.)

I liked that scene. I hope this episode is a temporary aberration, and they get back to more real stuff in the coming episodes. I am also worried about Wesley.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 2 AFTER THIS POINT
*


----------



## Crobinzine (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope the next episode is better. So far I am disappointed in this season. I hope that this show has not "jumped the shark". I hope they don't start a relationship between Bradford and Chen, to make matters worse.


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> The idea that street cops could fly into another country and rescue one of their own is just ridiculous. And on top of that, now we have a lawyer that owes the mob a favor for life.


My wife said, "Who do these guys think they are, SEALs?"


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

So that was Number 6, right?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I hope the show gets its focus back to the quirky rookie adventures.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

betamax said:


> My wife said, "Who do these guys think they are, SEALs?"


I was thinking, who do they think they are, NCIS: Los Angeles? 

To me, E1 of this season should have been the conclusion of last season, while the latest, E2, was more of an introductory episode, with people in their new rolls, and a new rookie. Always nice seeing Tricia Helfer.



Howie said:


> So that was Number 6, right?


Yup.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

E2 was better than E1. And based on the preview, it looks like by E3 they'll have got their groove back. Fingers crossed for them here.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hopefully E1 was an aberration, and we will get back to the show we loved.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 3 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

OK with E3 we're back to normal.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

That one seemed more normal. But I am hating the Wesley plot line. I hope they don't stretch it out all season (but I am afraid they will).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought they might stretch it out too, but now that the gang leader guy is wrapped up in the sniper case it's possible they'll close it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I found a bunch of LAPD rookies running an op in a foreign country more believable than Brandon Jay McLaren as a criminal mastermind but OK.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Chen looks a little heavier this season.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Chen looks a little heavier this season.


And Nathan on the thin side of his cycling.

Maybe we should keep a score card of the various characters. Fan interaction thought for the show runners: have a weigh-in at the start ... maybe not of each episode but after filming breaks where there might have been some physical appearance changes that are important to us.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Same thing happening to Fillion as happened to me when I dropped weight. "You look older." And he is showing his age.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Wil said:


> And Nathan on the thin side of his cycling.
> 
> Maybe we should keep a score card of the various characters. Fan interaction thought for the show runners: have a weigh-in at the start ... maybe not of each episode but after filming breaks where there might have been some physical appearance changes that are important to us.


Nathan dropped weight when he did Suicide Squad. He had to lose some weight for the movie. He's kept most of it off, but not all.

I don't know that Chen is any heavier. I think we just see her butt a bit more than previous seasons. She was always a little bottom heavy compared to other actresses in Hollywood. I appreciate the fact that she isn't stick thin.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

eddyj said:


> That one seemed more normal. But I am hating the Wesley plot line. I hope they don't stretch it out all season (but I am afraid they will).


I wonder about that. Speculation might be (spoilered since it is speculation)


Spoiler



that Lopez knows what's going on and isn't letting on to Wesley. When they were at the same restaurant as Harper, Lopez went over to talk to her ostensibly about the double booking of the dates and getting left behind. It wouldn't surprise me if there will be some future plot line that the two detectives were working on a plan.



I hope they don't drag out the Wesley plot line either. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I don't know that Chen is any heavier.


She is. But that I'm not surprised about with someone who's gone through a lot of weight-loss. I worry about it myself. If you first saw O'Neil when she was on Canadian Idol, she's still a lot thinner than she was then.

It could happen to Fillion as well. Those like me who lost a lot of weight have to be more disciplined about weight control as fat cells that showed up when you gained weight don't die, they just get smaller.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I wonder about that. Speculation might be (spoilered since it is speculation)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm kind of expecting the story to last pretty much all season, and then in the end


Spoiler



...we'll find out that _all_ the main characters were in on it from the start, and have been playing along all season to build a case against the bad guy (whose name I can't remember at the moment).


I will not love it if I'm right.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> She is. But that I'm not surprised about with someone who's gone through a lot of weight-loss. I worry about it myself. If you first saw O'Neil when she was on Canadian Idol, she's still a lot thinner than she was then.
> 
> It could happen to Fillion as well. Those like me who lost a lot of weight have to be more disciplined about weight control as fat cells that showed up when you gained weight don't die, they just get smaller.
> 
> --Carlos V.


You're comparing her to many years ago, rather than just a few. She isn't really any bigger than she was in season 1.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was starting to think that Wesley was only going to get visits by the 3 criminals


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Another episode of me thinking that patrol officers are not involved in detective work to that extent. Still like the characters to I still watch. Sorry for the broken record.

So there is an active structure fire and Bailey goes and talks with Nolan first? If that was my firefighter, I would yell at her to do her job first. After the fire, I would chew her out. If she wanted to talk with Nolan after the fire, I would not have a problem with that. Of course, this is TV so what can you do <shrug>.

They did get something right. Cops parking their car in front of the structure fire and block the fire apparatus from the fire.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

"Just a TV show"? No such thing.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 4 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Tony_T said:


>


How petty of you. You can put me on ignore. It won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Good ep


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, good episode! Even before the cool capoeira-karate chick cage fight.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

After this episode, if they do not finish the Wesley plot line really soon, I will be pretty disgusted. And if Wesley does not have hidden cameras/mics in his office recording the guy admitting to all his crimes, then he is an idiot (and he is not supposed to be).


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

He probably has the camera and mics but he ran out of VHS tape.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought it was ridiculous that he tried to get the sniper to flip on his boss. He knew he was loyal to him. And even if he did flip, even in jail, he could get Wesley and his family killed.
….but this is TV.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

eddyj said:


> After this episode, if they do not finish the Wesley plot line really soon, I will be pretty disgusted. And if Wesley does not have hidden cameras/mics in his office recording the guy admitting to all his crimes, then he is an idiot (and he is not supposed to be).


Exactly this.
The Wesley story line bothers me A LOT more than all the other ridiculousness of this season.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

eddyj said:


> After this episode, if they do not finish the Wesley plot line really soon, I will be pretty disgusted. And if Wesley does not have hidden cameras/mics in his office recording the guy admitting to all his crimes, then he is an idiot (and he is not supposed to be).


I'm wondering whether that would be that ethical for a lawyer to do? (In the real world, that type of ethics is well beyond the show.)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

gschrock said:


> I'm wondering whether that would be that ethical for a lawyer to do? (In the real world, that type of ethics is well beyond the show.)


Normally, probably not. In TV Land, almost required. If you are being blackmailed by someone like that, I don't think illegally recording is your first concern.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Literally everyone he knows is a cop or a lawyer who knows Wesley is a stand-up guy. And every single one of them also knows the other dude is a gangster. Surely he could tell one or some of them the situation, and they could come up with a plan. It's just one more variation of the TV trope of key people not telling other key people some piece of key information.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The only ending to the Wesley problem is the dude will get killed.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I really like Nathan's gf


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I found a bunch of LAPD rookies running an op in a foreign country more believable than Brandon Jay McLaren as a criminal mastermind but OK.


After seeing him on Disney+ show, Turner and Hooch ( which my kids loved), seeing him here took me by surprise and I couldn't take him seriously.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd never seen McLaren before and he seems fine to me as a criminal, so I guess it's just what history you have with the actor 

I will say that I've been feeling weird about Nolan dating Bailey because for some reason she just seems so much younger (not as bad as the first series episodes when he was dating Chen, but still...) but the actress is 40! Plus I guess her character is supposed to be an experienced firefighter now that I think of it but she just seems young to me. I will get over it!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ABC's 'The Rookie' bans live weapons after Alec Baldwin accident

I'm not sure every actor's going to be able to simulate recoil, flinching, smoke, etc. But this will be interesting to watch.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I can't imagine why a real gun would ever be on the set of a tv or movie production.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> ABC's 'The Rookie' bans live weapons after Alec Baldwin accident
> 
> I'm not sure every actor's going to be able to simulate recoil, flinching, smoke, etc. But this will be interesting to watch.


So the gun nuts that care enough about those details will have to suck it up, just like we computer geeks have to suck up the abominations we see regarding computers.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Knowing what it looks like to fire a gun does not make one a "gun nut". Also, I'm a software engineering manager not a "computer geek", lol.

Now I'm sorry I posted that link here. There's a very active thread on the _Rust_ accident in Happy Hour. Let's take this there.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Knowing what it looks like to fire a gun does not make one a "gun nut". Also, I'm a software engineering manager not a "computer geek", lol.


Those terms were chosen for effect.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I'd never seen McLaren before and he seems fine to me as a criminal, so I guess it's just what history you have with the actor


I first saw him as a federal agent in Graceland, then as a janitor in Being Erica. Both where nice guy characters. I'm having trouble seeing him as an uber intimidating bad guy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Always nice seeing Tricia Helfer.


Did you know they used to date?

Also:
'The Rookie': Jenna Dewan Upped To Series Regular On ABC Series

I had seen stories about that fact that she was going to be on _Superman & Lois_ next season, so I was worried that she was going to leave _The Rookie_...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 5 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> ABC's 'The Rookie' bans live weapons after Alec Baldwin accident
> 
> I'm not sure every actor's going to be able to simulate recoil, flinching, smoke, etc. But this will be interesting to watch.


I'm sure gun manufactures are working on some now that will simulate those, even with sound that don't actually have projectiles. Can't be that difficult.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

andyw715 said:


> I'm sure gun manufactures are working on some now that will simulate those, even with sound that don't actually have projectiles. Can't be that difficult.


As I said this will be interesting to watch. There are already recoil simulation kits that use a CO2 cartridge to cycle a rifle bolt or a semiauto pistol slide, but I don't know of anything like that for revolvers like the ones being used in Rust so maybe someone's working on that right now.

Smoke and flash can be added later with CGI, and I think the final sound also will be added later too. "Sound without projectiles" is what they do now with blanks, but blanks can damage the hearing of nearby crew when they are not ready and wearing the correct ear protection.

Actors will have to respond to all of that, real or imagined, with the correct eye movement, flinching, or other reactions as appropriate to their characters. All or most of actors on The Rookie are certainly capable of that, given the correct cues and other support.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also blanks can cause injury, and even death if discharged too close to the body.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

IMO, there is no reason not to use fully non-functional gun props. So it is a little less "authentic"? Who gives a crap. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of things in any show that are not 100% authentic.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> Also blanks can cause injury, and even death if discharged too close to the body.


Yes in 1984 Jon-Erik Hexum was playing Russian roulette with blanks in a revolver between takes on a film set, fractured his skull and died. But mostly it's eye and ear injuries.

They say you can feel a handgun blank from 10 or 15 feet away, and one armorer said in an LA Times interview that he keeps everyone along the line of fire at least 20 feet away.

Interesting article: Filming With Firearms - The American Society of Cinematographers


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> ABC's 'The Rookie' bans live weapons after Alec Baldwin accident
> 
> I'm not sure every actor's going to be able to simulate recoil, flinching, smoke, etc. But this will be interesting to watch.


Actors have to be able to simulate dying, injury, walking with a limp, having a devastating sickness and even sex. Some actors are better then others. Some viewers are more demanding then others.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

lew said:


> Actors have to be able to simulate dying, injury, walking with a limp, having a devastating sickness and even sex. Some actors are better then others. Some viewers are more demanding then others.


Yeah don't get me started about certain TV kisses, lol... Anyway in subsequent posts I expanded on the what I think will be most interesting to watch about the tech and the acting, and stated my confidence in all or most of the actors on The Rookie.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

In a show where uniformed rookies fly to another country for an illicit operation (with zero consequences), I am supposed to notice that the recoil wasn't 100% accurate?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

No but I draw the line at inaccurate kisses. Just sayin'.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

What is an inaccurate kiss?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> What is an inaccurate kiss?


Kiss through plexiglass, plexiglass digitally removed.
Kisses into air, actors digitally united

Kisses that miss but almost look like a Kiss from angle filmed


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

DouglasPHill said:


> What is an inaccurate kiss?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

DouglasPHill said:


> What is an inaccurate kiss?


A joke based on words from the previous two posts.

Also, "That's what she said".


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

If I can accept and ignore the very-nearly-universal _drinking coffee from an obviously empty paper cup _SFX, I can certainly accept a less-than-perfect portrayal of gun recoil.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

If I can accept and ignore the completely universal ridiculous computer usage, I can certainly accept a less-than-perfect portrayal of gun recoil.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If I can accept and ignore the completely universal _obviously empty suitcases actors carry_, I can certainly accept a less-than-perfect portrayal of gun recoil.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

If I can accept and ignore pervasive, completely inept line readings, with directors not even bothering with retakes to get the right words emphasized (acting 101), I can certainly accept less-than-perfect portrayal of gun recoil.

Except that I can't ignore it. I think they're real quick going to have to invent a CO2 release kick system or something, with an RF signal to trip a loudspeaker for the sound (for reaction). Otherwise they might just as well hold out their fingers as a pretend gun and say "bang bang" like we did when we we're kids.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Wil said:


> they're real quick going to have to invent a CO2 release kick system, with an RF signal to trip a loudspeaker for the sound (for reaction).


An RF-controlled loudspeaker is a good idea. As I mentioned above, CO2-powered recoil simulators for rifles and semiauto pistols exist now, but I don't know of anything like that for revolvers. Airsoft models are not quite the same thing, and would probably present too much danger unless specially modified anyway, but the announcement for this show did say "replica toy guns" . It will be interesting to watch this tech develop, along with the acting required.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What really bugs me is when they show a different angle when two actors are speaking and you can clearly see the actor’s dialogue is out of sync.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Would love to see guns less in a show. It’s a crutch for bad writing. 
When watch English cops shows you never even see a good used. When you do it looks like a silly American cop show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Are you really comparing England---where most cops don't carry guns every day---to America where they do? 

And then wondering why American police shows have more guns?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

My favorite British police procedural is Silent Witness, a very successful show about crime scene investigation that has been running continuously since 1996 (four years before CSI in the USA). Some of their episodes have guns all over the place. Others have none, just sharp objects or other dangers. 

Either way I find each episode to be a carefully constructed representation of English society as I have experienced it, and would never call that show silly or American in any way. And unfortunately, to represent American society, in my experience — outside of Quaker meetings and such — when things go wrong guns are more likely to appear so that's how you represent American society, for better or worse.

If you see a British or American show using guns as a crutch, then it's likely to be lame in other ways as well.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

British police shows, they come across a gun at a crime scene, they yell GUN!, everyone vacates the premises until the "gun expert" arrives and removes the gun.

American cop shows, whoever finds a gun jams it in their waistband and continues to investigate, or just kicks it out of the way.
Both could possibly cause the gun to discharge.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> British police shows, they come across a gun at a crime scene, they yell GUN!, everyone vacates the premises until the "gun expert" arrives and removes the gun.
> 
> American cop shows, whoever finds a gun jams it in their waistband and continues to investigate, or just kicks it out of the way.
> Both could possibly cause the gun to discharge.


Seems to me that in American cop shows of recent vintage, the situation is somewhere in-between those two extremes.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

So no comments on the Halloween episode? Is anyone still watching?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I was so memorable that I barely remember I watched it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Was that the one with the shootout?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It was the second one with Pete Davidson . Thought it was fine!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

It was the one with the super-dumb ‘zombie designer drug.’


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

This is about the only show I watch on ABC anymore. I don't care for dancing, dating and dumb game shows, so yeah, this is about it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

There”s a lot of dating on The Rookie, and I think they had a dumb game show once


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> So no comments on the Halloween episode? Is anyone still watching?


Watching it now. Fun little "Bones" reunion with T.J. Thyne and Patricia Belcher.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha, thanks everyone. I didn't remember much about the Halloween episode at all.

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 6 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 6 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT


We're all smart enough to realize that if we visit a season thread without being caught up, we'll likely encounter spoilers.

--Carlos V.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, I'm only up to S4 ep 2 so far.. but wow.. except for the "painting the room" subplot, they're all mostly back to their jolly selves, despite the death of one cop and kidnapping of another in the previous ep.. Mostly I don't mind the "hit the reset button", but this was kind of ridiculous.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of multi-episode story arcs with some kind of villain that has to be caught. I enjoyed the earlier Rookie seasons where each ep was quirky and limited to the odd things that happen in the made up world of their city and police force.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The episode Sunday was the most trope-laden hour of TV I think I've seen in the last 5 years... and it was almost all in the last few minutes. Girlfriend breaks into bad guy's house when she has absolutely no business there? Check. Rummaging around and spills something? Check. Finds incriminating evidence? Check. Fondles all the evidence to get fingerprints and DNA on it? Check. Bad guy comes home unexpectedly? Check. Hiding in the closet? Check. Bad guy sees the door cracked? Check. Good guy rings the doorbell just as bad guy is about to discover girlfriend? Check. Bad guy decides he doesn't even have time to open the closet and look inside before he _has_ to rush to answer the front door? Check. Good guys leave the bad guy, who clearly knows someone was in his house snooping, alone and come back later? Check. Bad guy in the meantime has planned some kind of out? Check.

My eyes rolled so hard I think I sprained something.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

madscientist said:


> The episode Sunday was the most trope-laden hour of TV I think I've seen in the last 5 years... and it was almost all in the last few minutes. Girlfriend breaks into bad guy's house when she has absolutely no business there? Check. Rummaging around and spills something? Check. Finds incriminating evidence? Check. Fondles all the evidence to get fingerprints and DNA on it? Check. Bad guy comes home unexpectedly? Check. Hiding in the closet? Check. Bad guy sees the door cracked? Check. Good guy rings the doorbell just as bad guy is about to discover girlfriend? Check. Bad guy decides he doesn't even have time to open the closet and look inside before he _has_ to rush to answer the front door? Check. Good guys leave the bad guy, who clearly knows someone was in his house snooping, alone and come back later? Check. Bad guy in the meantime has planned some kind of out? Check.
> 
> My eyes rolled so hard I think I sprained something.


Check.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Knew the guy would blow himself up&#8230;

"Dude"





&#8230;and knew the house would blow as well.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I doubt he blew himself up. I'm pretty sure he was not in there.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm pretty convinced it's not him at all. I think he's a red herring, and his neighbor is the real arsonist.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> I doubt he blew himself up. I'm pretty sure he was not in there.


The guy at the Observatory blew himself up m


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

We say blowed himself up down in this neck of the woods.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I'm pretty convinced it's not him at all. I think he's a red herring, and his neighbor is the real arsonist.


I think it's unlikely. The neighbor taped a box of trophies to the underside of the desk? I would be surprised (not in a good way) if that's where they go.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

I have seen the neighbor guest star in other network shows so it is probably him. In most shows when you see someone you recognize from other shows or movies then it is 99% most likely that person.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Hm. I guess I have no idea who we're talking about . I don't actually remember a specific neighbor in the show.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

type_g said:


> I have seen the neighbor guest star in other network shows so it is probably him. In most shows when you see someone you recognize from other shows or movies then it is 99% most likely that person.


Yep, and there was absolutely no reason for that scene with the neighbor at the cookout to be in the show, unless the information that he had access to the house while his neighbor is out of town is something the audience needed to know.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

David Platt said:


> Yep, and there was absolutely no reason for that scene with the neighbor at the cookout to be in the show, unless the information that he had access to the house while his neighbor is out of town is something the audience needed to know.


It's either Chekhov's Gun or a Red Herring. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

For the longest time, I assumed the new girlfriend was going to be the bad guy. The way they introduced her last season made it all super sketchy. She didn't say where she was staying until Nolan said it. The way they wrote that dialogue made it seem like social engineering.

And girlfriend breaking into her boss's house to look for evidence (as a way to prove that he wasn't the bad guy) was just stupid. She wants to be a cop, not a fireman.

Of course it's going to be the neighbor who did it. Everyone can see that a mile off. No other reason to introduce him and that he watched the house while the boss was gone.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 7 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I wonder if Wesley will finish this season alive.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> I wonder if Wesley will finish this season alive.


The gang will come up with a plan, that will of course work, and save him and all will be well. Don't you worry about Wesley.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, they will come up with a way to arrest them all, and the leader will be killed. You read it here first!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

But they will end up doing it in a foreign country.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Not related to last post but Nolan's gf is a beautiful addition to the cast. Glad they made her a regular. My former heart throb, 
lets just say I was on team "Kelly Garrett"


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> The gang will come up with a plan, that will of course work, and save him and all will be well. Don't you worry about Wesley.


I could still see that happening, but then at the last minute after you think everyone's safe, one of the henchmen will be about to kill one of the cops, and Wesley sacrifices himself to save them. Or maybe even not a henchman, but a freak incident with another criminal or holdup or something.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow I was wrong about the neighbor. I still didn't recognize him at all, I guess I've not seen that actor in anything else.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Kudos to those who said it was the neighbor. 
(and how could a detective not even suspect someone who has a view of the house and could easily gain access)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*How did he miss Nolan with an automatic weapon?








"How could you miss?"*


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Wow I was wrong about the neighbor. I still didn't recognize him at all, I guess I've not seen that actor in anything else.


He was a major part of Homeland from the beginning of the series. Interestingly enough this was a serious departure from that role (he was a really quiet guy who was screwed over by the main character, which of course in Homeland fashion we saw his reaction to it unfold over a long period of time). I really like the actor.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Hm I watched S1 of Homeland but that was 10 years ago. I liked it but it fell off my radar before S2.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

gchance said:


> He was a major part of Homeland from the beginning of the series. Interestingly enough this was a serious departure from that role (he was a really quiet guy who was screwed over by the main character, which of course in Homeland fashion we saw his reaction to it unfold over a long period of time). I really like the actor.


Thanks, I don't recognize him. He was also a main character in the final season of Homeland.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Thanks, I don't recognize him. He was also a main character in the final season of Homeland.


Yes, I was trying not to be too spoilery. I wish they'd brought back his brother (David Marciano), but he had a cool storyline at the end.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Doing *Episode 8* from the pov of body cams, shopcams, dashcams, interrogation room cams, ball cam, helicopters cams, streetcams, overpass cam, storefront security cams, dock cam, helmet cam, ship cam and finally the studio camera was interesting. Annoying at times, but interesting.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought the opposite. Annoying. Interesting at times, but mostly just annoying.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah. We're into *SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 8* now. Sounds like I may get a headache watching this episode, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Ah. We're into *SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 8* now. Sounds like I may get a headache watching this episode, but I'll give it a go.


The motion sickness inducing shots were not too bad, IMO, it was just the constant change of perspective that was annoying. If they had stuck with each of the cameras longer, rather than switch so often, I think it would have been less annoying, while still giving you a similar effect. But I guess that is why I am not a director.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I didn't understand why Angela was discussing her husband's actions inside the "shop" with the camera recording everything...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…or why they were discussing Home Renovations over the air.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

eddyj said:


> The motion sickness inducing shots were not too bad, IMO, it was just the constant change of perspective that was annoying. If they had stuck with each of the cameras longer, rather than switch so often, I think it would have been less annoying, while still giving you a similar effect. But I guess that is why I am not a director.


Agreed, I was more annoyed than nauseated. In network TV, I guess that's a win.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Although it was nice to see Peyton List.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh and (also previous Flash villain Matt Letscher).


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

eddyj said:


> I thought the opposite. Annoying. Interesting at times, but mostly just annoying.


Agree with you. It can be an effective story-telling device when done well and when there's a legitimate reason for it. This episode was neither of those things.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I didn't understand why Angela was discussing her husband's actions inside the "shop" with the camera recording everything...


The director forgot to say "cut." Now everybody knows.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;or why they were discussing Home Renovations over the air.


I'm pretty sure Bradford asked them to switch to a different channel before asking about home renovations. So, not on the open channel. I have no idea if stuff like that is done IRL.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> I'm pretty sure Bradford asked them to switch to a different channel before asking about home renovations. So, not on the open channel. I have no idea if stuff like that is done IRL.


maybe, but that was after Nyla said over the air, "he needs to do my kitchen backsplash first", so they did start the discussion on an open channel (unless she said that after they moved to a private channel ).


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I thought it was after they switched channels, which I thought was kinda weird that everyone was on the channel. I guess they all just wanted to listen to what was being said to Nolan and all switched.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 9 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Looks like they are done with the Wesley arc, at least for now. Good, it was getting old.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Fillion looked really old, I was surprised to find out that he’s only 50, and looks so much older than Jenna Dewan (40)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Looks like they are done with the Wesley arc, at least for now. Good, it was getting old.


As this episode started I cracked up remembering your comment.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

They don't come much hotter than Jenna Dewan.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Need to post her in&#8230;. Hawtest 40+ year old actress on TV


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So.. what is with the "husband?"


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Regina said:


> So.. what is with the "husband?"


What? You didn't see that coming?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> What? You didn't see that coming?


I knew there would be something-but I mean, like-was it a "marriage of convenience?" or what-what will be the explanation-any guesses?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Just watching through 8 and 9, so...


Tony_T said:


> Doing *Episode 8* from the pov of body cams, shopcams, dashcams, interrogation room cams, ball cam, helicopters cams, streetcams, overpass cam, storefront security cams, dock cam, helmet cam, ship cam and finally the studio camera was interesting. Annoying at times, but interesting.


I didn't mind it. I just found it slightly unbelievable that each shop would be equipped with multiple cameras to allow for multiple perspective shots. Convenient for TV, sure, but unbelievable. (No more or less unbelievable than the show is normally, mind you.)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Regina said:


> So.. what is with the "husband?"


They're obviously estranged, as she didn't know he was released, and he didn't tell her.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Nor did she tell Nolan


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No more or less unbelievable than the show is normally


"Tell SWAT we're goin' in."


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I like how Nolan moved up from crashing at a friends home in s1 to that new home on a rookie’s salary (even if he did do the renovation himself). If Tim could get 1mm for his beat up small childhood home, how much is Nolan’s home worth? Gotta be at least 5mm. 
Are Hollywood writers that disconnected on how the working class live?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Are Hollywood writers that disconnected on how the working class live?


You are joking, right? Just look at every house and every (especially NY) apartment in TV. They are all huge and completely outside the financial reach of the characters.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

eddyj said:


> You are joking, right? Just look at every house and every (especially NY) apartment in TV. They are all huge and completely outside the financial reach of the characters.


And how many of the TV Shows based in NY are actually filmed and written in LA? I wasn't referring to LA homes, I was referring to how TV (almost) always have upscale homes, even if the family is working class.

There's no way Nolan could afford the property taxes on that home on an officers salary.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Taxes in LA County is limited to about 1.03% purchase price, increasing by a max 2% per year. I have a ...well, let's say a valuable house, and I only pay about $5,500/yr in property taxes.

Rookies earn $71K in the academy, PO1 (rookies) start at $75K. PO2, $80K. If he finished his degree in the side-plot, that's another bump in salary at reaching PO2. Another 1.25% for being on patrol.

Edit: Oh, updated those old numbers. They've bumped them up, recently:

SALARY | Join LAPD

Sure, he went through a divorce, but he obviously had savings (his son's college fund), and probably saved a bit from his contracting business divestiture. I'll give him a "sure, why not?" for staying in a friend's house while going through the academy with little to no income to save as much of his nest-egg as possible. (edit: turns out he did have a substantial salary)

Have they actually said where he lives? Usually LAPD folks don't live in Los Angeles, but considering they went to arrest him in his own house, maybe he is. But 1) LA covers a *lot* of land, from "The Valley" to the South Bay, and 2) they had one scene where they responded to the Rose Bowl (the one where the rookie on the take was shot by the detective), and the Rose Bowl is definitely NOT in Los Angeles... who knows? TV doesn't have to make perfect sense, just internal-consistency sense.

--Carlos V.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Unbeliever said:


> Taxes in LA County is limited to about 1.03% purchase price, increasing by a max 2% per year. I have a ...well, let's say a valuable house, and I only pay about $5,500/yr in property taxes.
> 
> Rookies earn $71K in the academy, PO1 (rookies) start at $75K. PO2, $80K. If he finished his degree in the side-plot, that's another bump in salary at reaching PO2. Another 1.25% for being on patrol.
> 
> ...


There was more than one aerial shot of his house; he apparently lives near the Hollywood sign. But if instead it was near the Rose Bowl, that would be in or near Pasadena which would be pushing the price of his property up.

(I just realized, this is like every party we go to in LA; sooner or later we start talking about home prices and keep it up until the host flicks the lights to get us to go home.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Being from the East Coast, I didn’t realize that property taxes were reasonable in LA.
What would be the guess of the property value of Nolan’s home?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> I like how Nolan moved up from crashing at a friends home in s1 to that new home on a rookie's salary (even if he did do the renovation himself). If Tim could get 1mm for his beat up small childhood home, how much is Nolan's home worth? Gotta be at least 5mm.


The real-world house used as the exterior shot for John's house is 2733 Lake Hollywood Drive, which Zillow estimates as a $2.2 million home. (Dialogue describes the fictional home as being "on Beachwood," but that's very close to the real house location.)

The fictional home was a bank-owned foreclosure when John bought it, with a ton of issues... depending how bad it was, he could have _potentially_ gotten it near the $1 million price point, but I doubt much less than that.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> I didn't realize that property taxes were reasonable in LA.


"Prop 13"

--Carlos V.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Speaking of how unbelievably active Nolan is, has anyone considered that in addition to a *very* demanding full time job, Nolan also:


Goes to Night School. (And like he'd never have to work second or third shift?)
Renovates every other officer's home. (And maybe he does other paid renovation jobs in order to afford his house.)

And is now the station Union Rep.
When does he even have time to date Bailey?


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Being from the East Coast, I didn't realize that property taxes were reasonable in LA.
> What would be the guess of the property value of Nolan's home?


California voters put it into the state constitution. 1978 California Proposition 13 - Wikipedia

Basically caps the property tax %, limits annual assessment increases and allows for changes to the base assessed value only due to ownership change or new construction.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 10 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, great, another "falsely accused/framed" plot line. I am so sick of these, in every show, it seems.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Oh, great, another "falsely accused/framed" plot line. I am so sick of these, in every show, it seems.


I agree. We all know that it will turn out OK in the end, so why bother even writing the story? The whole being married thing is a waste of time.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Need to show how Nolan is a caring and forgiving partner.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I kind of agree with TV Line... it really does feel like they're setting up for an LAFD spinoff series. The only slight doubt there is that The Rookie isn't a particularly high rated series, and it's a little odd to be planning a spinoff of a lower rated series.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Crossover “Events”


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Need to show how Nolan is a caring and forgiving partner.


Or is he just a sucker for a sad story.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 11 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

None of the quirky, funny in this one.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Well then, back to the plot of Episode 10 for a moment:
Life imitates art (imitates life imitates art imitates life...)

Watch police rescue pilot seconds before Metrolink train slams into crashed plane
I suspect the first half of this clip is silent because there was so much profanity after they saw the train coming at them full speed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480363436311670784


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The pregnancy trope dialogue was so predictable that the writers must have plagiarized it from another show. Nyla is my least favorite character. 
And I’m only ½ way through this episode, but I’m sure Lucy and the “rookie” ADA will hook up before the end.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Lucy's not that kind of lady. It's going to take at least one more episode.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> Nyla is my least favorite character.


And the least convincing actress.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> The pregnancy trope dialogue was so predictable that the writers must have plagiarized it from another show.


And you know it's going to be "who's the daddy" - the community worker or the ex-husband? (Of course, it's going to be the ex-husband.)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> And you know it's going to be "who's the daddy" - the community worker or the ex-husband? (Of course, it's going to be the ex-husband.)


That drama will last for a while, before she loses the baby. Miscarriage or injury in the line of duty. Not an abortion.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if they had to write it in and the actress is actually pregnant. I noticed that she had a bit of a belly that she didn't seem to have last season.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 12 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow...that was terrible. So many clichés...

I can't believe that anyone associated with the show was proud of that episode...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> The pregnancy trope dialogue was so predictable that the writers must have plagiarized it from another show. Nyla is my least favorite character.
> And I’m only ½ way through this (_last weeks_) episode, but I’m sure Lucy and the “rookie” ADA will hook up before the end.





Pokemon_Dad said:


> Lucy's not that kind of lady. It's going to take at least one more episode.


You were correct! (though not exactly a hook up)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Dawghows said:


> And the least convincing actress.


I did‘t think it was possible to like the character (Nyla) less…


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 13 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone recognize Alimi Ballard from NUMB3RS? He's also in Queen of the South and more.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Anyone recognize Alimi Ballard from NUMB3RS?.


(He played the convicted cop killer)


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I did not recognize him. And I watched NUMB3RS a lot during its first run.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This show is consistently getting harder & harder to watch.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree, I am not sure why I bother, it has not really been very enjoyable lately.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> This show is consistently getting harder & harder to watch.


I still prefer this season to the "wokeness" of last season...


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

There was hint in the show about how they might deal with Nyla's pregnancy. She mentioned that she has a problem that caused her to lose an earlier baby.
I did like the ending with Cup Cake getting loose.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

But no scenes with the firefighter girlfriend


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm...I hadn't realized that. She's supposedly now a regular, right? Was she in the opening credits?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Now we just need them to say "ping, ping, ping" as they fire their plastic toy airsoft guns.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> But no scenes with the firefighter girlfriend


Yeah, where was Jenna Dewan? Whatever her character name is.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The copter didn’t crash, so she wasn’t needed.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

justen_m said:


> Yeah, where was Jenna Dewan? Whatever her character name is.


She also plays Lucy Lane on the new Lois & Clark series on the CW. Maybe conflict in scheduling show tapings.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

or maybe a show about rookie cops in LA doesn’t need the LAFD in every episode or a romantic scene.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I kind of agree with TV Line... it really does feel like they're setting up for an LAFD spinoff series. The only slight doubt there is that The Rookie isn't a particularly high rated series, and it's a little odd to be planning a spinoff of a lower rated series.


They're planning a spinoff alright, but not about the LAFD. Today, _Deadline Hollywood_ reported that they're planning for a potential spinoff featuring a "old" FBI rookie (much like the original premise of this show).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> They're planning a spinoff alright, but not about the LAFD. Today, _Deadline Hollywood_ reported that they're planning for a potential spinoff featuring a "old" FBI rookie (much like the original premise of this show).


Maybe Nolan will apply to the FBI.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I love the idea of Niecy Nash as a rookie in the FBI. I love her work.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

E14 “Long Shot”
The worst ep of the season (maybe the series).
Is there only one fire response team in LA? (Nolan always meeting his GF on the scene of a fire). 
If Nyla was concerned that the person they wanted to talk to wouldn’t talk due to their history, then get another detective or Nolan to do the interview 
The guy is locked in a coffin, losing air, and Nolan (a contractor in his spare time) can’t brake the lock off and has to wait for another team?
And this is at the half-hour mark.
The writers are getting lazy and don’t know if this show is a comedy or drama.

The only characters I still like are Tim and Lucy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree that the episode was terrible but you didn't mention the worst thing---that completely over-the-top "Skip Tracer Randy".


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

That was the worst. I eluded to that in my comment that the writers don’t know if it’s a comedy or a drama. They should do a spin-off with Tim and Lucy 😁


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I agree that the episode was terrible but you didn't mention the worst thing---that completely over-the-top "Skip Tracer Randy".


Don't you mean "Skip Tracer Bounty Hunter Randy"?

The guy who plays Randy is a YouTuber named Flula who became viral by people not realizing he was doing German schtick. His antics in this episode were virtually the same as his YouTube videos.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Is there only one fire response team in LA? (Nolan always meeting his GF on the scene of a fire).


I agree with most of your points, and have to add my Jar-Jar level hatred towards Randy, it's possible that Nolan's precinct and his girlfriend's firehouse cover roughly the same geographic area. Admittedly, my knowledge of police and fire operations is limited to what I've seen on TV.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gchance said:


> The guy who plays Randy is a YouTuber named Flula who became viral by people not realizing he was doing German schtick. His antics in this episode were virtually the same as his YouTube videos.


And here I thought he was someone to whom the producer owed a favor to.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

At the end of American Idol, there was a preview for The Rookie. It was different than the one that was broadcasted.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And here I thought he was someone to whom the producer owed a favor to.


He would be perfect for Reno 911, but here he fell flat.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Roku just released a new series of Reno 911 (Reno 911 Defunded)








Roku


Roku provides the simplest way to stream entertainment to your TV. On your terms. With thousands of available channels to choose from.



therokuchannel.roku.com


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with all the unhappiness above. Pee-ew. Also, pew-pew-pew no recoil.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Also, pew-pew-pew no recoil.


Wasn't this show one of those that was going to go entirely with digitally added gun firing? Lack of recoil could be a sign that they've gone ahead and done that.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

gschrock said:


> Wasn't this show one of those that was going to go entirely with digitally added gun firing? Lack of recoil could be a sign that they've gone ahead and done that.


Yes they did. Also the post-production CGI muzzle blasts were all the same from every angle, and I don't recall seeing much if any smoke.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I didn’t look for or notice any of that.
I did notice how this show has been going downhill, and its 1Pass days are numbered 😁


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I also notice overly fake kisses, fake punches, and even fake lunches.

But I can ignore them. I sure wish I could ignore that Randy character too.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The actress character was also a little over-the-top, but she was at least in the realm of possible human behavior...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

gschrock said:


> Wasn't this show one of those that was going to go entirely with digitally added gun firing? Lack of recoil could be a sign that they've gone ahead and done that.





Pokemon_Dad said:


> Yes they did. Also the post-production CGI muzzle blasts were all the same from every angle, and I don't recall seeing much if any smoke.


That's funny, I didn't notice them at all. I guess I was too busy watching the show.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

gchance said:


> That's funny, I didn't notice them at all. I guess I was too busy watching the show.


I'll get used to that eventually too, just like the other stuff I mentioned. Wish I could ignore the Randy actor though; he's like fingernails on a blackboard.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> The actress character was also a little over-the-top, but she was at least in the realm of possible human behavior...


There was an episode of Castle where an actress comes in to shadow Beckett (so she can play Beckett/Nikki in a movie based on Castle's book) and behaves in the same over-the-top way. I wonder if this is the same writing team recycling this stuff.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The rookie renewed. Even thou low ratings. 









Predictions Week 24: The Rookie Is Likely To Be Renewed - TV Grim Reaper


The reaper's latest predictions are here!




www.tvgrimreaper.com


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A prediction that it’s “_likely_ to be renewed”
Here’s my prediction: My 1Pass is likely to be cancelled 😁


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have not seen the latest ep or two, waiting for wife to get back in town. First season this was a fantastic show. Woke season, not so much.
Latest season periods of good and periods of bad. Why hollywood messes with a successful show and makes it less successful, beats me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> Is there only one fire response team in LA? (Nolan always meeting his GF on the scene of a fire).


Y'all (speaking about the forum in general, no one in particular) gave me grief when I pointed out that literally _every_ time they had to go to a hospital, it was always the one with Nolan's previous GF, and she was the doctor that was there and taking care of it. I don't want to hear about it now when you now notice that every time the LAFD responds, Nolan's new GF responds.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> ... every time ...


I know some writers.

Every time you write dialog for a new or different character they give it to one of the regulars. "They're already paid for."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, and now that I've seen episode 14... I see what you all mean. Woof. That was excruciating.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 15 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


Better episode tonight. Feels like they might be setting up to have Sgt. Grey retire, and have Bradford take over full-time.

I like the idea of the character of Officer Thorsen, and I even kind of like the actor, but there is no way that I can believe that the LAPD would put up with the whole reality show nonsense he's got going on. I have to imagine that they would have fired him long before this point for it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree that this was a lot better than the previous week, but of course that one set the bar pretty damned low...

This week the only character/actor who seemed pretty bad was Lopez. Her posture and attitude while arguing with the DA about the witness list just seemed so staged.

Oh, and then the ADA broke the law and handed Lucy the witness list while she was wearing her bodycam?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I agree that this was a lot better than the previous week, but of course that one set the bar pretty damned low.


Huge improvement!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 16 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

On the whole, tonight's episode wasn't horrible, but not great either. Very clunky story-telling, with the "true crime documentary" framework, then with scenes from the "reality show" inserted throughout the "documentary." It almost would have served them better to have a full episode be an actual full episode of the "reality show," ending with the discovery of the body, then the next week's episode be the "true crime documentary." It would have been annoying to do two full gimmicky episodes, but storytelling, it would have been cleaner.

There was an almost Castle-like scene in the episode, with John Nolan participating in the questioning of Thorsen's mom. I wonder if that was intentional, what with Tamala Jones (previously of Castle) playing Thorsen's mom. 



Wil said:


> Every time you write dialog for a new or different character they give it to one of the regulars. "They're already paid for."


And that happened again this week. They needed to show an EMT, so sure, why not, let's give that scene to Nolan's GF.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Given how much I HATE!!! "falsely accused" story lines, should I just skip this one?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> And that happened again this week. They needed to show an EMT, so sure, why not, let's give that scene to Nolan's GF.


To be fair, I liked the little back story about her being one of the dancers in that video. I found the shout out to Capoeira to be a little strange, though. What was the point?

I generally dislike when drama shows have a "documentary-style" episode and this was no exception. Why did Tim and Nyla agree to do the show? Why did the LAPD agree to allow filming in the station? It just didn't make sense...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I gave up on this episode halfway through, simply hated it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Given how much I HATE!!! "falsely accused" story lines, should I just skip this one?


This was less a "falsely accused" storyline, and more a "whodunnit" mystery, a bit like an episode of Castle. 

And it did help to wrap up Officer Thorsen's back story, so there's that.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Every time they cut to Nolan standing and looking at the computer, it didn't look like him. This was one of the stories they didn't have to show. It was as if they had an intern that wrote it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

MY GOD. I started to watch this week's episode, and the actor who plays Smitty's name popped up: Brent Huff.. Brent Huff...

Yeah, Smitty in his early days.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

By far the worst episode of this show, and that’s even when put up against the shows in which Pete Davidson guest starred.

I really hope the next one is better or I’ll pull the plug on my season pass, which would suck because I’ve really enjoyed the show despite the over the top storylines.

LH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> Every time they cut to Nolan standing and looking at the computer, it didn't look like him.


Agreed. Neither did Lopez. It was almost as if we were watching one of those reenactments where they recreate the events with actors.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> I found the shout out to Capoeira to be a little strange, though. What was the point?


That's what all the cartwheeling through her first fight scene was supposed to be. It's been frequently worked into the dialog as one of the many things that define how accomplished and driven she is. And one of the only reasons I like the character. 



zordude said:


> I gave up on this episode halfway through, simply hated it.


I fast-forwarded (which I almost never do) through some of the reality show bits, until they got to the meat of the story.



eddyj said:


> Given how much I HATE!!! "falsely accused" story lines, should I just skip this one?


No? This episode with all its gimmicks is just too messy and distracting to dwell on what that situation would actually be like. 



gchance said:


> MY GOD. I started to watch this week's episode, and the actor who plays Smitty's name popped up: Brent Huff.. Brent Huff...
> 
> Yeah, Smitty in his early days.
> 
> View attachment 69804


Oh, that is hilarious! Thank you. Starring Tawny Kitaen, no less. I'm so glad the Eighties are over...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They're running out of ideas to keep them from plotlines where they need to pretend to fire those plastic toy guns.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, everything else but the guns are believable 😁


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

SNJpage1 said:


> Every time they cut to Nolan standing and looking at the computer, it didn't look like him. This was one of the stories they didn't have to show. It was as if they had an intern that wrote it.


Are you talking about the reality show reenactments, where there were different actors playing our characters?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Are you talking about the reality show reenactments, where there were different actors playing our characters?


That must have been it


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Silly writing.
The case was solved because Lopez notices luggage on the tarmac while flipping through a cel phone and she remembers that in other pictures he always wears the same shirt, so, of course, drugs, so he must have been found out by Patrick so he killed him 
-- and of course he confesses 

And Nolan’s GF is there because the paramedics had the day off, and she had training 

Only Lucy was good this episode.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> And Nolan’s GF is there because the paramedics had the day off, and she had training


I'd be ok with Nolan's GF being in every scene.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'd be happy to overlook at least some of the inanity of the writing if the parts that are clearly intended to be funny really were, indeed, funny. Alas, no.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I actually liked this one better than some of the previous ones. For one, it wrapped up that annoying Thorsen backstory which hopefully will be the end of that. I didn't mind the true crime bit. Lucy's interviews were amusing.

I was also amused to see folks here not realizing the re-enactments were re-enactments and that was purposefully not Nolan and Lopez . It makes sense because obviously they weren't shooting their documentary while the crime was happening, and just as obviously there wouldn't normally be footage of Nolan watching hundreds of hours of video.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

IMO the solution was pretty straightforward once we knew the producer found out the previous killer (and really, even before that because of course it would be related): it had to be one of the two friends since they were the only ones there during both murders (it was never going to be the mother). I thought it might have been a jealousy thing but sure, drug dealer works.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> I was also amused to see folks here not realizing the re-enactments were re-enactments and that was purposefully not Nolan and Lopez . It makes sense because obviously they weren't shooting their documentary while the crime was happening, and just as obviously there wouldn't normally be footage of Nolan watching hundreds of hours of video.


_Re-enactment_ was also show briefly on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> IMO *the solution was pretty straightforward *once we knew the producer found out the previous killer (and really, even before that because of course it would be related): it had to be one of the two friends since they were the only ones there during both murders (it was never going to be the mother). I thought it might have been a jealousy thing but sure, drug dealer works.


So much so that all it took was a photo of excess luggage to solve the crime 😏😏😏
It was a pretty silly solution.

How did the producer know who the killer was (don’t recall if it was mentioned)

The mystery now is who is the father of Nyla’s baby? 😁


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> This was less a "falsely accused" storyline, and more a "whodunnit" mystery, a bit like an episode of Castle.
> 
> And it did help to wrap up Officer Thorsen's back story, so there's that.


Finally watched it and I am glad I was wrong about where it was going to head.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Rookie renewed: The Good Doctor and The Rookie Clinch Early Renewals at ABC — What's Still on the Bubble for Next Season?

Not terribly surprised; it'd be a little weird for them to have a Rookie spinoff but cancel the original. Plus, it's getting to the point that it's more cost effective to continue the show for later potential strip syndication reasons.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 17 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

getting really annoying that Nolan girlfriend is the only firefighter that works in LA.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…and we never see Nolan at the only hospital in LA anymore 😀


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Last night's episode had that...um..."walk of honor"? thing for the organ donor's body (was that the term?)

Whatever it's called, is that a real thing? I've watched tons of TV episodes that dealt with organ donation and I don't recall ever seeing that before...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

type_g said:


> getting really annoying that Nolan girlfriend is the only firefighter that works in LA.


The only firefighter we SEE. The Enterprise doesn't have a bathroom either. Well it does, but plots don't require them.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Yeah, there are a lot of things that annoy me about this show, but this is not one of them. I can't remember that far back, but did people complain about the police, fire, and EMTs always running into each other on Third Watch? (Haha...did we have discussion threads about Third Watch?)


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Re: The Hospital episode. My first thought was this is an April Fools satire, but it's just too flat-footed. Maybe they did have an emergency medical series planned, it fell through, so they're recycling all the plots they had lined up in this one episode? Or maybe the people running this show have finally gone over the edge into complete insanity.

I always liked Natan Fillion as a performer. but as time goes on I'm realizing that was mostly from when he was a nobody up & comer getting discovered. You'd think he had enough clout to say, when he saw this script, wait a minute guys...

Season Pass gone.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Seemed to have a couple extra commercial breaks.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe there are still three primetime dramas that have not yet done hospital ransom-ware attack plots. Come on guys - get off the dime


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I spent the first 10 minutes after the ransomware saying "is this a rerun?" It seemed like it was almost the exact same plot, too, where someone wanted an organ transplanted into a loved one. I'm still feeling some deja vu, because I can't come up with where else I've seen this.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I FF’d though most of this episode. This is not a good season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of things that annoy me about this show, but this is not one of them. I can't remember that far back, but did people complain about the police, fire, and EMTs always running into each other on Third Watch? (Haha...did we have discussion threads about Third Watch?)


This isn't an issue with the Chicago shows. Sometimes it's the people from the other show at the hospital or responding to a fire, sometimes it's not, and it doesn't matter because people go home for the day. What's important is that main characters break rules and laws every week and rarely do we see a change. Welcome to TV.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 18 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Or not. How 'bout: *SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 19 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I’m still watching and don’t think it’s been as terrible as some have made it out to be on this thread. But I also haven’t found much worthy of a comment, let alone a discussion. It’s just, kinda, there.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was disappointed the prior week when there was an intentionally set fire on the rail tracks and we didn’t see Nolan go there and meet his gf at the fire


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Tony_T said:


> I was disappointed the prior week when there was an intentionally set fire on the rail tracks and we didn’t see Nolan go there and meet his gf at the fire


You mean it's not probable that the same two people keep running into each other all the time in a small town like LA?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

OK, so this was the first part of the back-door pilot. I don't recall ever having seen Niecy Nash (Simone) before and I found her voice to be very whiny and grating. If she does get her own spin-off, it seems like the only reason I'd watch would be to see Frankie Faison---I'm a big fan of his...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Amnesia said:


> OK, so this was the first part of the back-door pilot. I don't recall ever having seen Niecy Nash (Simone) before and I found her voice to be very whiny and grating. If she does get her own spin-off, it seems like the only reason I'd watch would be to see Frankie Faison---I'm a big fan of his...


First time I saw her was in Reno 911. Since then, I've seen her in a few sitcoms (none that I watch, except for Reno 911).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

That was much better than I expected. I like that actress and the FBI trainee character, but not sure I'd sign up for a whole new show based on yet another overage rookie. I'm barely hanging in here for Captain Mal, and maybe Portia Lin.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Didn't realize this was a backdoor pilot, but it makes a lot more sense now.


Pokemon_Dad said:


> but not sure I'd sign up for a whole new show based on yet another overage rookie.


Same here. I liked the character OK, but not sure enough to carry a series.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I wish the current writers would go watch season 1 and try to rekindle the magic.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 20 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I watched the opening credits and I was surprised to see Jenna Dewan (Bailey) listed fourth and Melissa O'Neill (Lucy) all the way down in seventh. Yes, we all know that Bailey is the hardest working firefighter (and army reservist!) in LA County, but I've always thought of Lucy as being the second lead. I can see Shawn Ashmore pushing her out for the second credit, but seventh?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Better Agent.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I watched the opening credits and I was surprised to see Jenna Dewan (Bailey) listed fourth and Melissa O'Neill (Lucy) all the way down in seventh. Yes, we all know that Bailey is the hardest working firefighter (and army reservist!) in LA County, but I've always thought of Lucy as being the second lead. I can see Shawn Ashmore pushing her out for the second credit, but seventh?





Tony_T said:


> Better Agent.


No, I think it's because they're running the credits alphabetically after Nathan Fillion.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I loved the Simone character.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JYoung said:


> No, I think it's because they're running the credits alphabetically after Nathan Fillion.


Wow---you're right. I never realized that.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I loved the Simone character.


Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved? I'd watch.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

justen_m said:


> Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved? I'd watch.


I hope not didn’t like the shows.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

justen_m said:


> Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved? I'd watch.





EWiser said:


> I hope not didn’t like the shows.


I thought the episodes were kind of OK, but at one point when Simone was delivering _yet another_ little mini-monolog about how the proper procedure just didn't make sense, I said to my wife, "I already hate her new show."


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

She would get old fast. I think the Rollie has already jumped the shark anyways. 
The stories are just getting out there.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved?


Not as of yet. In a 25 April _Newsweek_ article, Fillion and Nash seemed pretty hopeful (though that could just be marketing BS):



> Nash said: "Our fingers are crossed" when asked about a spin-off and Fillion commented: "All signs point to yes. If I had a Magic 8 Ball here, that's what it would say, because it's looking very, very positive.
> "It's a lot of fun watching Niecy on TV, I have to say, it's...we're pretty certain."


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

justen_m said:


> Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved? I'd watch.


“The Trainee”? god, I hope not. 😏


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Can someone remind me how Tim met Ashley?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that in California criminals are being arrested for minor crimes and then they are throwing the book at them. What I hear on the news is the exact opposite. Rob a store, beat up an old lady, and you're back on the street tomorrow.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 21 WILL BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*

(Sorry, a little late with this one.)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> Can someone remind me how Tim met Ashley?


She is the daughter of a former officer Tim had to convince to retire early in the season. There was a double date with Lucy and her date at some point thereafter. That's all I can remember, but maybe there's been nothing else until now.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> I find it hard to believe that in California criminals are being arrested for minor crimes and then they are throwing the book at them. What I hear on the news is the exact opposite. Rob a store, beat up an old lady, and you're back on the street tomorrow.


That's the focus of the Gascón and Boudin recall campaigns. I am not a resident of either county, but from a distance I can say I don't think much of either side in that debate. This is not the right forum for a discussion of that topic though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I find it hard to believe that in California criminals are being arrested for minor crimes and then they are throwing the book at them. What I hear on the news is the exact opposite. Rob a store, beat up an old lady, and you're back on the street tomorrow.



All I'll say is the news you're listening to is not 100% indicative of what is actually happening in terms of numbers.

Or, "If it bleeds, it leads".


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Anybody know if "The Rookie: FBI" spinoff has been officially approved? I'd watch.


_The Rookie: Feds_ has officially been picked up.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

“The Trainee” would be a better title than “The Rookie: Feds”
Don’t know why they think they need a continuing tie-in with the rookie. When “All in the Family“ spun off “The Jeffersons”, it wasn’t called “All in the Family: The Jeffersons”

I hope the writing in the spin-off is more inspired than the title 😏


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Will not be watching it.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I guess the title means there will be cross overs between the shows.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm sure the "Feds" will need FD support now and then ​


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

There is only one person on the fire department.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Was the Mothers Day episode the last episode before the last episode before the season final? 😁


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> Was the Mothers Day episode the last episode before the last episode before the season final? 😁


Good way of putting it. But I don't see any more episodes on my recording schedule for this season.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 22 MAY BE ENCOUNTERED AFTER THIS POINT*


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

A bit on the nose with "Border police". (Frontera is "border" in Spanish)

--Carlos "Dim/Juicy or Tim/Lucy?" V.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The bar, motel and diner scenes were all filmed at the same place, the Four Aces Movie Ranch.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> The bar, motel and diner scenes were all filmed at the same place, the Four Aces Movie Ranch.


The Diner/Police Station was at the"Club Ed Movie Set".

Or:


Club Ed



I've seen both locations used before a fair amount in other productions.

(Rocky Buttes is in between the two.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Good way of putting it. But I don't see any more episodes on my recording schedule for this season.


They said it was the finial for this year at the end of the program.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

.


Pokemon_Dad said:


> Good way of putting it. But I don't see any more episodes on my recording schedule for this season.


My mistake, the promo at the end of the prior ep (Mother Day) said “Next, The Last Episode before the Finale), but it was referring to a the next snow, not the next episode of The Rookie. 5/15 was the Rookie Finale.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Two shows in one episode. They just stopped the whole drug lord episode. So they could have the whole shoot out.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

EWiser said:


> Two shows in one episode. They just stopped the whole drug lord episode. So they could have the whole shoot out.


Another April fools episode, with the duplicates and the cartoonish dialog & plot(s); they're doing them every other week now. I love outrageous humor, but there has to be some structure, some point.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> .
> 
> 
> My mistake, the promo at the end of the prior ep (Mother Day) said “Next, The Last Episode before the Finale), but it was referring to a the next snow, not the next episode of The Rookie. 5/15 was the Rookie Finale.


Yup, at the end I heard the announcer say something like "The Rookie will be back with all-new episodes next season". Although it sure seems like they're coming close to jumping the shark here.

I'm lucky to have heard that at all, by the way. My audio and captions were choppy throughout this episode, on two different DVR systems. Thanks Comcast.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'm sure doing things like Tim/Dim & Lucy/Juicy is a blast for the actors. Unfortunately their fun doesn't correlate to fun for the audience. In fact, it might be inverse.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Dawghows said:


> I'm sure doing things like Tim/Dim & Lucy/Juicy is a blast for the actors. Unfortunately their fun doesn't correlate to fun for the audience. In fact, it might be inverse.


I thought it was fun.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought it was fun, but was a little confused when it just disappeared from the episode. I watch the show via Hulu, so I didn't know it was the season finale until this thread.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Dawghows said:


> I'm sure doing things like Tim/Dim & Lucy/Juicy is a blast for the actors. Unfortunately their fun doesn't correlate to fun for the audience. In fact, it might be inverse.


I thought it was ridiculous and FF a lot of it. Didn't even notice it disappeared. To be fair, the motel/diner stuff was fairly ridiculous too. Also, can Pete get killed off? Horribly, gruesomely, completely, with utter finality, and with the skip tracer whatshisname character joining Pete in his death.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Last night's episode had that...um..."walk of honor"? thing for the organ donor's body (was that the term?)
> 
> Whatever it's called, is that a real thing? I've watched tons of TV episodes that dealt with organ donation and I don't recall ever seeing that before...


I realized you asked this months ago, but I just caught up on the season and am reading back through the thread. My physician wife confirms that it is indeed a real thing. She's seen it often.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks...I wonder why more TV shows don't seem to depict it...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

New season 5 thread here.


----------

